# What RMB's do you feed? (Non-recreational)



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm quilty for feeding only poultry RMB's because that's all Kane will really actually consume as opposed to picking all the meat off and abandoning the bone when I fed him lamb shoulder.

For the folks that feed a variety of RMB's, besides poultry what other RMB's do you find your dog chewing and consuming without issue? What's the next "softest" alternative to poultry bones?

Kane is 30lbs. with perfect teeth.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I feed pork ribs and turkey wings with no problems. You might give these a try and see how Kane does. Rabbit might be worth a try too. My big boy can eat turkey backs and drumsticks with no problems, but my smaller girl can't.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The only one I can really think of is pork ribs, have you tried lamb breast? the bone is super soft and they will get some chewing from it. I have a hard time finding it around here as I'd feed it alot if I could.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Whole rabbit is good but not all dogs will eat it, out of my 3 only 1 will eat the rabbit, I think it is the strong smell or something about the smaell to it. LOL Miss piggy doesn't care what anything smells like!


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Besides chicken we regularly use:
lamb ribs
lamb shoulder
pork ribs
pork breast bones 
pork necks
anything poultry (turkey, duck, etc....)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

We use chicken, duck, turkey, and lately venison ribs.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Turkey. Any pork bone is partly to wholly edible, any lamb bone the same. He eats some venison and beef bone but I expect most will be left. Small whole fish counts as 10% bone. Whole fetal lamb is very easy to eat.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely pork ribs, they have very, very soft bones. In my opinion, turkey leg/thigh bones are much denser than pork ribs. Small, whole fish, like Spanish sardines (they are bigger than regular sardines) also have very tiny bones that even a small pup/kitten could eat without issue.
Other parts like pork neck seem to have a rather dense bone. As for beef, I usually get my mother to ask the butcher for the scraps of whatever she gets for herself, so it's usually boneless and very sparingly. No idea for beef then, but the ribs are probably semi-soft.

Rabbit looks like it may have softer bones than poultry, but it's very expensive around here (yet to try it), so I cannot say for sure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mine can eat lamb ribs, pork ribs, chicken frames or boney chicken parts....turkey breast frame, turkey wings, venison ribs, goat ribs...

both of my dogs can eat turkey legs, but it's more bone than they need, so i let them munch the meat off....and eat some of the bone before i take it away...

as we go, i find my dogs getting stronger in their ability to eat bone....so we've gone from only chicken as bone source to other animal body parts....

and if they can't eat the bone, they roll it around and take turns with it after it's stripped.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Besides chicken we feed: 

Pork Ribs
Turkey Necks & Drumsticks (the drumstick bones are pretty large, not sure if a 30# dog would be able to go through them as easily)
And I also have a freezer full of duck carcasses. They have some meat scraps on them and I haven't yet tried them but when I was repackaging them I noticed how soft a lot of the bones were. 
We have fed Pork Necks in the past but I wasn't too thrilled with the ones we got as there wasn't a lot of meat on them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Besides chicken we feed:
> 
> Pork Ribs
> Turkey Necks & Drumsticks (the drumstick bones are pretty large, not sure if a 30# dog would be able to go through them as easily)
> ...


northwoods...my eighteen pound pug who thinks he's a pitbull can eat turkey legs...and would if i let him....it's just too much bone for a dog his weight.

i have a corgi mix who also can eat the turkey leg...but, again, i think it's more bone than she needs at one sitting...and she weighs 36 lbs....

when you're feeding the bigger bones that your dog can't actually eat...their teeth still get a really nice workout and that helps with prevention of gingivitis and tooth decay and all that...

i have found that my pug can eat most ribs and frames (carcasses)....chicken, turkey, lamb, goat, venison, not beef ribs though....so when i need bone....that's generally what we use....

the more we get into this, i'm finding, the less i need to feed bone....where they used to get bone every day, now it's every three days or so...except when i feed something rich, like heart.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> northwoods...my eighteen pound pug who thinks he's a pitbull can eat turkey legs...and would if i let him....it's just too much bone for a dog his weight.
> 
> i have a corgi mix who also can eat the turkey leg...but, again, i think it's more bone than she needs at one sitting...and she weighs 36 lbs....
> 
> ...


Wow, very interesting!! I had people ask me how my dogs got through them (I haven't fed them to Remi yet as he is just 5 months old) because they thought they'd be too big for my 60 and 55 lb labs!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in the beginning...neither of my dogs could crunch more than chicken backs or breasts....i remember the first time they got pork ribs, they couldn't eat them....they tore the meat off...took forever and then they were able to gnaw on the ends of the ribs..

now they plow through them....

i think, as your dogs get used to raw.....their teeth get stronger.....and i really think most kibble fed dogs, during transition, have gingivitis.....their gums are inflamed...and remi, especially, is probably teething.....

what's the worst that can happen? 

i know my dogs can't plow through beef ribs, so they are weighed and my dogs eat as much off the bone as they can...and if they haven't gotten a full meal out of them, i give a little extra something...

other than that...i'll throw any bone down and they can have at it....even if they can't actually eat it.

well, not any bone...i don't give them weight bearing bones.....they are way too hard..

nine months in and i'm finding they can eat more than just chicken bones...and their teeth are magnificent....


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses, you've all been very helpful. I usually don't feed pork so that's the reason I never knew the rib bones were that soft. Going to the asian market later this afternoon.:biggrin:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I don't feed pork either, but like someone else already mentioned, turkey wings and necks might be great for Kane too. I know they have them at H Mart! They are too big for Louis, but I'm thinking of buying them anyway and just cutting them in half. At less than 15 lbs, Louis can also crunch away lamb ribs no problem.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I don't feed much pork either, but like someone else already mentioned, turkey wings and necks might be great for Kane too. I know they have them at H Mart! They are too big for Louis, but I'm thinking of buying them anyway and just cutting them in half. At less than 15 lbs, Louis can also crunch away lamb ribs no problem.


if louis can crunch lamb ribs, he should have no problems with pork ribs....: )


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I hope so! I am getting ready to introduce him to pork in the next week or two :smile:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I don't feed pork either, but like someone else already mentioned, turkey wings and necks might be great for Kane too. I know they have them at H Mart! They are too big for Louis, but I'm thinking of buying them anyway and just cutting them in half. At less than 15 lbs, Louis can also crunch away lamb ribs no problem.


I was just at H-Mart this afternoon and picked up some pork ribs, $2.29 a lbs. Where are you getting lamb ribs from and how much are they? My supplier doesn't carry lamb ribs.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Can anypup go through beef ribs here? Or are they just a "chew the meat off the bone" type of meal?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max eats enough bone to cover his 10% I think. I gave him a 3.5 rack of ribs as a really big meal once and the soft poop never came, he had really compact ones after eating 2.5x his usual if I subtract the bone he didn't eat. It doesn't look like he eats much, just softens the ends a little.

When he was new to raw he thought he could just mow through beef ribs like they were chicken bones, not on my watch buddy! He didn't get any more until he was eating big/small and had gained some sense.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> I was just at H-Mart this afternoon and picked up some pork ribs, $2.29 a lbs. Where are you getting lamb ribs from and how much are they? My supplier doesn't carry lamb ribs.


I actually got my current stash at the Whole Foods in Rockville over the summer. They were something like $3-4 a lb if I remember correctly, but I haven't seen them in stock lately. Hopefully I can find some before I run out, I will let you know if I find any at a good price.


----------

